# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  ASUS VK193D

## stefos1

καλησπερα εχω ενα θεμα με το μονιτορ αυτο εχω επισκευασει 4-5 αλλα το προβλημα τους ηταν πυκνωτες σε αυτο δεν βλεπω να εχουν προβλημα ενω αναβει κανονικα ο φωτισμος της κραταει μονο για 5 δευτερολεπτα και μετα σβηνει ο φωτισμος η οθονη παιζει αλλα φωτισμο δεν εχει αυτη ειναι η φωτογραφια της τροφοδοσιας  med_gallery_1_15_206673.jpg

----------


## badsak

Μαλλον καποια απο τις λυχνιες ccfl τις οθονης ειναι καμενη.

----------


## stefos1

η οθονη εχει 2 λυχνιες ccfl αν ειχε καει η μια απο τις 2 η αλλη δεν θα επρεπε να λειτουργει??

----------


## takisegio

οχι ελεγξε ποια ειναι καμμενη

----------


## stefos1

ρε παιδια βγαζω τα φις απο τι μια ccfl και η οθονη αναβει για 2" και μετα σβηνει ο φωτισμος στην οθονη 
μετα  βγαζω τα φις απο τι 2 ccfl και η οθονη αναβει για 2" και μετα σβηνει παλι ο φωτισμος οπως και στη πρωτη περιπτωση

----------


## badsak

Δηλαδη και οι δυο λαμπες ειναι ΟΚ?? Μαλλον τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα στο κυκλωμα των inverter και σβηνει για προστασια.
Ψαξε να βρεις τι φταιει στο κυκλωμα η αλλιως  Βαλε ενα universal inverter για δυο λαμπες και εισαι ΟΚ.

----------


## JOUN

Δες και εδω :frown: εκανα search με τον κωδικο του PCB σου) http://www.badcaps.net/forum/search....archid=1777976 
Aν τελικα δεν βγαλεις ακρη σκεψου και αυτη την περιπτωση: http://www.mylcdboard.com/2011_05/ZD100495.html

----------


## stefos1

μια χαρα μου ακουγετε νομιζω!!!!! http://www.mylcdboard.com/2011_05/ZD100495.html
 δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με το μονιτορ θα το πιασω σε 2-3 μερουλες
*ευχαριστω παιδια*

----------


## JOUN

Tα $25 μεταφορικα πιστευω τα ειδες ετσι;

----------


## stefos1

αν οντος ειναι αυτο και δεν περνει επισκευη τοτε τα 22 ευρω αξιζουν

----------


## JOUN

Ο κωδικος παντως ειναι ο ιδιος και η πλακετα αυτη ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενη.. Δες και εδω http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Supply...item4aaee4e36b

----------


## sv1ayb

> ρε παιδια βγαζω τα φις απο τι μια ccfl και η οθονη αναβει για 2" και μετα σβηνει ο φωτισμος στην οθονη 
> μετα βγαζω τα φις απο τι 2 ccfl και η οθονη αναβει για 2" και μετα σβηνει παλι ο φωτισμος οπως και στη πρωτη περιπτωση


Στεφανε και η παρεα,χαιρετω. Τι εχεις κανει τελικα με την βλαβη;Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα με την ιδια οθονη αντιμετωπιζω κι εγω  με τα ιδια ακριβως συμπτωματα..υποψιαζομαι το smd τσιπακι INL837GN στην πισω οψη της πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου, αλλα ουτε datasheets δημοσιευονται και θελει παραγγελια απο εξωτερικο..στα 7$  + μεταφορικα ...αλλα θα ειναι η λυση του προβληματος;

----------


## JOUN

Yπαρχουν αρκετες περιπτωσεις,ριξε μια ματια εδω: http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthr...260#post133260

----------

sv1ayb (24-03-12)

----------


## freecom

επισης
 κανε και ενα ξαναπερασμα με κοληση  τους μετασχηματιστες του inverter
 (η πλακετα ειναι 2 σε ενα εκτος τροφοδοτικο εχει και τα inverter )

και ενα τσεκαρισμα τους μπλε πυκνωτες (φακες) που ειναι 
μετα απο απο τους μετασχηματιστες του inverter
μηππως καποιος ταπαιξε

----------

sv1ayb (24-03-12)

----------


## sv1ayb

Γιωργο πολυ κατατοπιστικη η ιστοσελιδα που δινεις και θα την συμβουλευτω.Αναφερομαι και σε σενα Κωστα,αυτα που εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα ειναι,προληπτικη αντικατασταση ολων των συμβατικων ηλεκτρολυτικων,ελεγχος των δυο Μ/Σ περασμα κολλησεων, ελεγχος συμβατικων ημιαγωγων, συμπεριλαμβανoμενων και των δυο drivers των λυχνιων .Επομενο βημα,χωρις σχεδια δυστυχως ελεγχος τασεων ,εκτος υψηλης,και η συνεχεια ...στον παγκο...υποπτα υλικα θεωρουνται το inverter?..INL837GN..smd, και ενα adjustable reg. AP431 το οποιο πρεπει να ειναι αντιστοιχο του TL431.

----------


## JOUN

Παντως το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει διαρροη μια λαμπα γιαυτο και κοβει το κυκλωμα ελεγχου.Αν εχεις μια καλη CCFL μπορεις να την βαζεις με την σειρα στην θεση καθεμιας απο τις τεσερεις που εχει το μονιτορ σου μηπως καπου σταματησει να σβηνει..

Υ.Γ Ποτε δεν δουλευει μονο με μια CCFL η δυο η τρεις και μια καμενη.Πρεπει να ειναι ολες καλες αλλιως το κοβει το κυκλωμα ελεγχου,

----------


## stefos1

Καλησπερα είχα τεσταρει τις λάμπες με άλλο κύκλωμα inverter και δεν άναψαν οπότε θεωρεισα ότι φταίνε αυτές σκέφτηκα να βάλω led δεν ξέρω ακόμα θα το δώ

----------


## stefos1

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο ασχοληθηκα παλι με το μονιτορ μιας και θα το χρειαστω για ενα cnc που στηνω
ψαχνοντας στο νετ σε καποιο φορουμ ξενο επεσε στην αντιληψη μου οτι κοβονται η ξεκολλανε τα καλωδια απο τις ccfl τις οθονης το ξανα ελησα το μονιτορ και οντως ειχα τετοιο θεμα και εγω με ξεγελασε την πρωτη φορα γιατι τα καλωδια της ccfl ειναι κολλημενα με διπλης οψης ταινια και οταν τα κουνησα την πρωτη φορα δεν παρατηρησα προβλημα στην ενωση τους
Οποτε ολα *ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΣ* !!

----------

sv1ayb (23-04-12)

----------


## sv1ayb

Στεφανε,επαιξε τελικα; αυτο ειναι ευχαριστο,οταν βρω ευκαιρια θα ριξω μια ματια και στο δικο μου μηπως γινει τιποτα.

----------


## sv1ayb

Στεφανε τι να πω,εισαι αρχηγος ,την ελυσα εντελως (πολλες ζελατινες πισω απο την LCD ρε παιδι μου) και ωωω... του θαυματος βρεθηκε κομμενος αγωγος στον ακροδεκτη της μιας εκ των τεσσαρων ccfl,δεν την δοκιμασα ακομη αλλα λογικα θα παιξει.

----------


## stefos1

*Οποτε ολα* *ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΣ !!! χααχχααχχα*

----------

sv1ayb (01-05-12)

----------


## sv1ayb

Στεφανεεεεεε,παιζειειει...αλλα αορατα μικροσκουπιδακια εγλωβιστηκαν στις ζελατινες και φαινονται σαν καμμενα pixels, ευτυχως δεν ειναι πολλα,δεν την ξανανοιγω που να γυρισει η γη αναποδα.

----------


## stefos1

χαχα εγω προνοησα swiffer swiffer.jpg

----------

sv1ayb (19-08-12)

----------


## arkoplastos

Καλημέρα σας.
επειδή κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πώς αποσυναρμολογώ το monitor ώστε ν' αποκτήσω πρόσβαση στα καλωδια απο τις ccfl;

----------


## stefos1

Το πλαισιο της οθονης αποτελειται απο 2 κομματια που ειναι κουμπομενα με κλιπψ πιεζεις απο την μια πλευρα με φαρδυ ισιο αντικειμενο πχ κατσαβιδι η δες κανενα video

----------

sv1ayb (19-08-12)

----------


## sv1ayb

το ξαναπαθε η ατιμη ,για δευτερη φορα ...αστην θα αναπαυθει στο χρονοντουλαπο της ιστοριας για ενα διαστημα και βλεπουμε..το πολυ πολυ να φαει κανενα αριστερο σουτ απο τον πεμπτο οροφο κι οπου θελει ας παει....μπα δεν θα το κανω ,τη συμπαθησα την καημενη κι ας με ταλαιπωρει....

----------


## sv1ayb

> Καλημέρα σας.
> επειδή κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πώς αποσυναρμολογώ το monitor ώστε ν' αποκτήσω πρόσβαση στα καλωδια απο τις ccfl;


Αρκο,καλησπερα.Χρειαζεσαι ενα λειανσμενο σκληρο πλαστικο σε σχημα παραλληλεπιπεδου η τετραγωνου και με προσοχη, δυναμη και επιδεξιοτητα αφαιρεις την πλατη της οθονης ...εμενα εσπασαν καποια κουμπωματα...να αποφυγεις αν μπορεις κατσαβιδι.Οι επομενες ενεργειες ειναι αυτονοητες ,θελουν απλη λογικη και παντα προσοχη ...προσεξε οταν αφαιρεις την καρτα του τροφοδοτικου να ξεφορτισεις με μια αντισταση λιγων ΩΜ τον ηλεκτρολυτικο 220μF/400V ..βαραει ασχημα...επισης προσοχη στην αφαιρεση και επανατοποθετηση των ζελατινων και του γυαλιου ...τα καλωδια και οι τεσσερις μακαρονοειδεις λαμπες ειναι κρυμμενα κατω απο τα δυο μεταλλικα πηχακια της οθονης.Καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## stefos1

σε βαρεσε ασχημα και εσενα  :Biggrin:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  
παντος εχω να προτεινω αλλες δυο λυσειςS-LED-1600_1.jpgS-LED-9003W_1.jpg

----------

sv1ayb (19-08-12)

----------


## sv1ayb

Στεφανε,επρεπε να περασουν τρεις ολοκληροι μηνες για να δω το post σου,ειμαι ολιγον :Sleep:  ,για πες τι προτεινεις;Διακοπες πηγες; Εγω την εβγαλα εν Αθηναις...με ξεπαραδιασαν τα νεα μετρα και η εφορια.

----------

